# Help!!!!!!!!!!



## Miller (May 6, 2012)

I need a 10 gallon tank thing that is like a cabinent under the tank. I need one of those ammeidetly, you know, the big wooden closet like things that you put a aquarium on. I need one now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It may help if you are more precise with your spelling; you may also want to include a reason why you want a stand (specifically a cabinet stand).


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

Miller said:


> I need a 10 gallon tank thing that is like a cabinent under the tank. I need one of those ammeidetly, you know, the big wooden closet like things that you put a aquarium on. I need one now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I went looking for tank stands in Toronto a few months ago, and I had a difficult time finding anything other than the standard ugly black metal stands. I found the best selection of stands at Big Al's and Pet Smart. You can always get a custom stand built, you should speak to a carpenter or cabinet maker which can be found in the yellowpages.


----------

